# **NEW** EagleTac SX25L2, MX25L2, GX25L2



## gopajti (Sep 5, 2012)

*SX25L2
*
- XM-L T6 NW | ~832-860lm (ANSI FL1) | ~32.040-33.108 lux
- XM-L U2 CW | 925lm (ANSI FL1) | 35.600 lux


http://www.eagletac.com/html/sx25l2/specs.html


*MX25L2*

- SST-90 N3 | 2120lm (ANSI FL1) | 55.100 lux
- SBT-90 MB | 1150lm (ANSI FL1) | 76.300 lux


http://www.eagletac.com/html/mx25l2/specs.html


*GX25L2
*
- XM-L T6 NW | ~783-809lm (ANSI FL1) | ~19.350-19.995 lux
- XM-L U2 CW | 870lm (ANSI FL1) | 21.500 lux

http://www.eagletac.com/html/gx25l2/specs.html


----------



## Bwolcott (Sep 5, 2012)

looks like they are going to priced reasonable as well


----------



## 276 (Sep 5, 2012)

Nice to see that they are finally coming out.


----------



## romteb (Sep 5, 2012)

Their technical specifications page actually deserves it's name, flashlight makers, take notice.


----------



## Tiresius (Sep 5, 2012)

Never seen a light using 32650. I'll assume that they're D-sized batteries but in a LiON format.


----------



## joe2004 (Sep 6, 2012)

WOW just when i wanted to order my TN11S now this comes out G25C2 MKII

wonder if the G25C2 MKII would be Brighter like they claim it is


----------



## kj2 (Sep 6, 2012)

:twothumbs


----------



## dajabec (Sep 6, 2012)

MX25L2

Accessories / Spare parts

Turbo reflector head

More info on this please!


----------



## sidecross (Sep 6, 2012)

I have the Eagletac G25C2 and I am very pleased that I have two of them.

I do not see the need to keep up with the larest version and I hope to get many years of service of Eagletac G25C2's I now have.


----------



## CamoNinja (Sep 6, 2012)

The MX25L2 might just be my next light.


----------



## CamoNinja (Sep 6, 2012)

joe2004 said:


> WOW just when i wanted to order my TN11S now this comes out G25C2 MKII
> 
> wonder if the G25C2 MKII would be Brighter like they claim it is



Yea you might want to wait.


----------



## joe2004 (Sep 6, 2012)

CamoNinja said:


> Yea you might want to wait.




ya now i have no option but to wait 2 weeks till it comes our :-(


----------



## dwminer (Sep 7, 2012)

I think I need one of each.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Sep 7, 2012)

Guess I could get by with this one http://www.eagletac.com/html/mx25l2/index.html and here http://www.eagletac.com/html/mx25l2/features/output.html


----------



## Atakdog (Sep 9, 2012)

Anyone know when the supposed "turbo heads" for their lights will come out. I really want to see how much more lux they produce.


----------



## mr.lumen (Sep 24, 2012)

they drop next week i believe and the turbo heads in about a month.


----------



## kj2 (Oct 1, 2012)

Would like to see a comparison between the MX25L2 (SBT-led) and the Olight SR95UT.


----------



## Bwolcott (Oct 1, 2012)

kj2 said:


> Would like to see a comparison between the MX25L2 (SBT-led) and the Olight SR95UT.





throw wise according to the specs listed it look like the olight kills it


----------



## CamoNinja (Oct 1, 2012)

But the size difference would make up for that to me.


----------



## tallyram (Oct 1, 2012)

It should be a little closer contest once the turbo heads are released! Can't wait for the reviews for these lights to start rolling in. I need a light to take out on the boat and I'm very interested in the MX25 in SST-90 flavor!


----------



## kj2 (Oct 5, 2012)

Dealer here has them listed now. Hope that reviews will come quick.


----------



## shelm (Oct 5, 2012)

Btw, there is more to come. On Shot Show 2012, see youtube, the SZ25*L3* and MZ25*L4* (Tiny Monster look-alike!) were presented.


----------



## PhatPhil (Oct 5, 2012)

More details in the Eagletac 2012 catalog

http://www.eagletac-usa.com/docs/ETCatalog2012.pdf


----------



## ZRXBILL (Oct 5, 2012)

MZ25 triple XM-L 3000 lumens looks very interesting in that 2012 catalog.


----------



## DrewDT (Oct 12, 2012)

I see the mx25 is available to order online today.


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Oct 12, 2012)

Hard to believe the MX25L2 is only 10.5" long and 1.4" in diameter, yet has a high of 2800L for 1.3 hours. Thats pretty darn compact for a big lumen light like this. My TN-30 runs at 2700L and is only like 8" long, but its also much fatter than 1.4" in diameter at the battery tube. I like the idea of a single LED Eagletac big lumen light. You dont end up with the cloverleaf looking spill beam!


----------



## Yourfun2 (Oct 12, 2012)

http://www.eagletac.com/html/mx25l2/specs.html


----------



## tallyram (Oct 15, 2012)

I'll have an MX25 in my hands tomorrow or Wednesday. I can't wait!


----------



## CamoNinja (Oct 15, 2012)

From where ?


----------



## tallyram (Oct 16, 2012)

CamoNinja said:


> From where ?


PM sent.


----------



## R0ck632 (Oct 16, 2012)

Just Purchased the SX25L2 to replace my 8 year old Ultra Stinger... Cant wait to get my hands on it.. Ordered mine from Illumination gear. Was debating between THe SX and the Lawman R1..Hope I won't be disappointed.


----------



## tallyram (Oct 17, 2012)

MX25 has arrived! Can't wait for the sun to go down!


----------



## houtex (Oct 17, 2012)

check this out
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y27x1_MB3Kw


----------



## tallyram (Oct 17, 2012)

Just got in from trying out the MX. I gotta say it's bright! Tried it out at 260 yards and it did nicely. It was humid here tonight, so that didn't help visibility. I wish that I had good enough equipment for beam shots, but all I have is a point and shoot. This is my first "big" light other than a Fenix TK45, so I really can't make much of a fair comparison as far as throw. It suits my needs nicely!


----------



## snakeplissken83 (Oct 19, 2012)

tallyram said:


> Just got in from trying out the MX. I gotta say it's bright! Tried it out at 260 yards and it did nicely. It was humid here tonight, so that didn't help visibility. I wish that I had good enough equipment for beam shots, but all I have is a point and shoot. This is my first "big" light other than a Fenix TK45, so I really can't make much of a fair comparison as far as throw. It suits my needs nicely!




Awesome! I'd love a beam shot video.

By the way, anyone got a release date for the triple emitter one (mz25)?


----------



## houtex (Oct 19, 2012)

snakeplissken83 said:


> Awesome! I'd love a beam shot video.
> 
> By the way, anyone got a release date for the triple emitter one (mz25)?



go to the Youtube like I posted. That poster has some beamshot comparo vids of the new models


----------



## Bwolcott (Oct 19, 2012)

houtex said:


> go to the Youtube like I posted. That poster has some beamshot comparo vids of the new models




it doesnt show the model hes talking about


----------



## houtex (Oct 19, 2012)

Bwolcott said:


> it doesnt show the model hes talking about



if you mean the MZ25 then NO. but the others titled in this thread,yes


----------



## snakeplissken83 (Oct 20, 2012)

houtex said:


> if you mean the MZ25 then NO. but the others titled in this thread,yes



That video was from a show in February, wasn't it?! They must have gone back to the drawing board a few times with it since then. Having said that they've been upgrading all their emitters, perhaps that caused the delay. I have the mk1 G25c2 with a U2 chip and it is bloody bright...the upgraded one must be amazing. And getting 2250 out of the mx25l2...thats pretty crazy. oo:


----------



## tallyram (Oct 20, 2012)

snakeplissken83 said:


> Awesome! I'd love a beam shot video.
> 
> By the way, anyone got a release date for the triple emitter one (mz25)?


I'll try to post something this weekend. Maybe I'll get lucky and capture a decent shot or video!


----------



## tallyram (Oct 20, 2012)

These are my first attempts at beam shots with my junkie point and shoot.

The distance to the tree was 140 meters.


Fenix TK45:








Eagletac MX25L2:






I will take some better shots in the next few days. This spot had tons of moisture in the air and made the shots look bad.


----------



## biglights (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks for sharing tallyram!!


----------



## tallyram (Oct 21, 2012)

Sorry the shots turned out so bad! I will figure out a better spot and capture some better pictures! My shots don't do the MX25 justice. It's bright!


----------



## ledmitter_nli (Oct 21, 2012)

Just picked up the MX25L2. Should be delivered this week.

I love its design. Real bad ***, sleek and compact. Much sleeker than the Olight SR91 Intimidator and BRIGHTER.

The SST 90 is like a big steroid version of the Cree XML. The amount of LUX coming out of that MX25L2 head will be absolutely blinding. Like looking at the sun.


----------



## Bwolcott (Oct 21, 2012)

ledmitter_nli said:


> Just picked up the MX25L2. Should be delivered this week.
> 
> I love its design. Real bad ***, sleek and compact. Much sleeker than the Olight SR91 Intimidator and BRIGHTER.
> 
> The SST 90 is like a big steroid version of the Cree XML. The amount of LUX coming out of that MX25L2 head will be absolutely blinding. Like looking at the sun.




umm the sr91 actually puts out according to specs about twice the lux as the mx25


----------



## Vortus (Oct 21, 2012)

pretty sure will see some head to head comparisons. But, the sr91 looks to be bigger, so it should do more.


----------



## Bwolcott (Oct 21, 2012)

Vortus said:


> pretty sure will see some head to head comparisons. But, the sr91 looks to be bigger, so it should do more.



yep larger head


----------



## ledmitter_nli (Oct 21, 2012)

Bwolcott said:


> umm the sr91 actually puts out according to specs about twice the lux as the mx25



But the beam is like a soda straw 

The MX25L2 looks like a good tight beam compromise in a smaller form factor to boot.


----------



## Bwolcott (Oct 21, 2012)

ledmitter_nli said:


> But the beam is like a soda straw
> 
> The MX25L2 looks like a good tight beam compromise in a smaller form factor to boot.




I cant wait to see the turbo heads that are going to come out for them


----------



## tallyram (Oct 21, 2012)

Posting more beam shots in a few. Hopefully they look better!


----------



## tallyram (Oct 21, 2012)

As promised.

100 yards:


Fenix TK45 
Mode: Turbo










Eagletac MX25L2 SST-90
Mode: Turbo







I hope these shots are a little better. I need a new camera!


----------



## thijsco19 (Oct 22, 2012)

tallyram said:


> As promised.
> 
> 100 yards:
> 
> ...



WOW! Impressive light! Cant wait for more beamshots (not only from you).


----------



## ledmitter_nli (Oct 24, 2012)

Received my MX25L2. It's my first 'big' light. Output is balls to the WALL. Only nitpick is, there is
an edge ring from the smooth reflector though, and the SST-90 does leave a footprint of its shape in the
beam profile. Probably unavoidable because of the large emitter size so that's OK.

I was concerned that the light was the N3 binned emitter version, but no this is the P-bin.

Looks like a heavy duty police light so be wary if you are running around carrying this thing you might
give people the wrong impression.


----------



## Vortus (Oct 25, 2012)

Wonder how the M is about heat.


----------



## ledmitter_nli (Oct 25, 2012)

Vortus said:


> Wonder how the M is about heat.



On 100% (2,210+ OTF lumens) there is a step down (-20%) after 200 seconds. It gets 'sort of' hot, but not too uncomfortable to hold.

Heat vs size vs output. Choose two.


----------



## ledmitter_nli (Oct 25, 2012)

houtex said:


> check this out



Also found this MX25L2 unboxing video and test run.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTceByHvIBM


----------



## Vortus (Oct 25, 2012)

ledmitter_nli said:


> On 100% (2,210+ OTF lumens) there is a step down (-20%) after 200 seconds. It gets 'sort of' hot, but not too uncomfortable to hold.
> 
> Heat vs size vs output. Choose two.



Kinda wondered. Have a direct drive SST 90 blaster, it's got alot more metal and gets pretty warm, but not to hot. After the step down how bright? Can you click right back into turbo?


----------



## ledmitter_nli (Oct 25, 2012)

Vortus said:


> Kinda wondered. Have a direct drive SST 90 blaster, it's got alot more metal and gets pretty warm, but not to hot. After the step down how bright? Can you click right back into turbo?



2,210 - 20% so I'm assuming around 1,750+. You can go back back to 100% by switching modes again. Haven't tried running 200 + 200 seconds at 100%, I'm sure the head will get unbearably hot by then. Some run time strategy is in order. You have to manage; the hardware design, size and form factor has its own unique perks and limitations.


----------



## EPVQ30 (Oct 25, 2012)

unfortunately they do not apply to my operations.


----------



## ledmitter_nli (Oct 25, 2012)

EPVQ30 said:


> unfortunately they do not apply to my operations.



What doesn't apply?


----------



## Gobc (Nov 3, 2012)

ledmitter_nli said:


> Received my MX25L2. It's my first 'big' light. Output is balls to the WALL. Only nitpick is, there is
> an edge ring from the smooth reflector though, and the SST-90 does leave a footprint of its shape in the
> beam profile. Probably unavoidable because of the large emitter size so that's OK.
> 
> ...



Not sure if I understood your cause of the edge ring. Are you suggesting that the edge ring is caused by the entire square shaped body of the SST-90 being present in the reflector?


----------



## tallyram (Nov 3, 2012)

I think he means the smooth reflector is responsible for the one ring on the very outside of the beam and the shape of the SST-90 shows up while white wall hunting. That's how my copy looks as well.


----------



## Gobc (Nov 3, 2012)

Still an awesome light, despite that outer bluish ring.


----------



## tallyram (Nov 3, 2012)

For sure! I amazed some friends with it tonight. It really lights up a large area for quite a ways! I really like the instant turbo from any mode because I usually keep it on the first or second level and then hold down the button for turbo as needed. Great UI with lots of lumens and pretty good throw!:twothumbs


----------



## yoyoyo109 (Nov 4, 2012)

I might pick up the GX25L2. it's dimensions are the only ones that would fit what i need it for unfortunately. Most of yall will be going for the MX but i'll post some pictures of its little brother for those interested!


----------



## alee (Nov 6, 2012)

Got a pair of SX25L2 lights from Illumination Gear... haven't had a whole lot of time to play with it, but so far it is spectacular.


----------



## thijsco19 (Nov 16, 2012)

Can anyone make or does anyone know a review of the new eageltac gx/sx/mx flashlights?

thnx :twothumbs


----------



## Albert56 (Nov 21, 2012)

I've seen next to nothing regarding the MX25's so far, only questions and speculations. I mean, somebody _must_ have one of these by now and could give the rest of us waiting to pull the trigger some useful feedback, if not a complete review. Initial impressions? How do they compare to other lights in their class? Beamshots? Anybody?


----------



## tallyram (Nov 21, 2012)

Albert56 said:


> I've seen next to nothing regarding the MX25's so far, only questions and speculations. I mean, somebody _must_ have one of these by now and could give the rest of us waiting to pull the trigger some useful feedback, if not a complete review. Initial impressions? How do they compare to other lights in their class? Beamshots? Anybody?


Feel free to ask away! I'll give you honest answers!


----------



## Albert56 (Nov 22, 2012)

tallyram said:


> Feel free to ask away! I'll give you honest answers!



Thanks and Happy Thanksgiving! Do you have the SST-90 or SBT-90 MX version?

My current best thower is the Thrunite TN31, but it doesn't have much spill and has tunnel effect. How does the SBT-90 version of the MX compare with it in terms of spill vs hot spot and throw, etc? Or, if I was going to spend that much, would it be worth just shelling out an extra $80 or so and going with a SR95UT, and do you think I'd really see enough difference between it and my TN31 to warrant the high price tag?

As far as an area illuminator goes, I really like my JetBeam RRT-3 1950lm, but it doesn't really throw all that well. Is the SST-90 MX a good balance between distance and flood? Otherwise I was perhaps considering getting a TN30. 

A picture is worth a thousands words and I was hoping to see some comparison beamshots of MX's and other lights. Also, the Turbo Head option that was shown in the Eagletac promos, but I haven't seen or heard about since would be a factor in deciding. Has this idea been scraped for production?


----------



## tallyram (Nov 22, 2012)

Albert56 said:


> Thanks and Happy Thanksgiving! Do you have the SST-90 or SBT-90 MX version?
> 
> My current best thower is the Thrunite TN31, but it doesn't have much spill and has tunnel effect. How does the SBT-90 version of the MX compare with it in terms of spill vs hot spot and throw, etc? Or, if I was going to spend that much, would it be worth just shelling out an extra $80 or so and going with a SR95UT, and do you think I'd really see enough difference between it and my TN31 to warrant the high price tag?
> 
> ...


Happy Thanksgiving everyone! I have the MX25L2 SST90 version. I purchased this light to help navigate the boat back to the landing at night. I wanted a light that would throw nicely as well as illuminate a large area around me. This light did not disappoint! It throws well, but has tons of lumens in the spill. The UI is also a plus. While in the boat I can leave the light on the low setting for up close use and then press and hold the button for an instant 2,200 lumen blast out over the water. I have never used a TN31, so I can't really comment on it. This light is a beast and I really enjoy it every chance I get! I took some "decent" shots of the beam on the turbo setting against a Fenix TK45 on turbo. Not sure if you saw those. As far as the MX25L2 SBT90 and the SR95UT go, I have no experience with those lights either. I'm getting a nice camera for Christmas and if there aren't any better beam shots then I will post some higher quality pics. Hope this helps!


----------



## thijsco19 (Nov 22, 2012)

Can you post some orther pics from the light?

I cant wait for some nice reviews or vids of this light.


----------



## tallyram (Nov 22, 2012)

thijsco19 said:


> Can you post some orther pics from the light?
> 
> I cant wait for some nice reviews or vids of this light.


What exactly do you want me to photograph? The light itself or more beam shots?


----------



## thijsco19 (Nov 25, 2012)

If it's possible everything.
You dont have to make 20 pics just a couple of the flashlight itself and some beamshots, and I will be happy .


----------



## Albert56 (Nov 26, 2012)

thijsco19 said:


> If it's possible everything.
> You dont have to make 20 pics just a couple of the flashlight itself and some beamshots, and I will be happy .



Agreed. Short of a full review, a couple of nicely focused beamshots at say 150 yards, including another well known light for comparison would be _extremely_ helpful here. Come on, there's got to be more than _one_ owner of an MX25L2 (SST-90 or SBT-90) out there...


----------



## jcalvert (Dec 2, 2012)

*Turbo Versions now up on the Eagletac website: *

*GX25L2 Turbo 52.200 lux*

*SX25L2 Turbo 55,600 lux*

*MX25L2 Turbo **(SST-90 P bin) **93,400 lux 

**MX25L2 Turbo Tech Specs (SBT-90 MB)** *lux pending*

*(MX25L2 SBT-90 MB has listed lux increase of ~33% over SST-90 P-bin, therefore the Turbo version of SBT-90 MB should be *~124,000 lux*)


----------



## kj2 (Dec 2, 2012)

MX25L2 turbo  damn!


----------



## Albert56 (Dec 3, 2012)

jcalvert said:


> *Turbo Versions now up on the Eagletac website: *



More sizzle, no steak! I was really excited when I first heard about this flashlight, but all you ever see are promos and *old* introductory videos - and now they're talking about the new turbo version! The MX25's have been on the market for around two months now and I've yet to find a single independent review or even a useful set of comparison beamshots *anywhere*, only a couple of subjective comments by users. Either sales have been abysmal or no one finds it impressive enough to review. Does this flashlight even exist in real life, or is it just an elaborate hoax  I've tried contacting Eagletac, but the only way to do that seems to be via a generic contact web page, no phone numbers, etc, and I haven't had a response yet.

Manufacturers commonly overstate specs. I can't speak for anyone else, but I'm personally not wasting my time and $$$ on shipping only to receive a flashlight I end up being underwhelmed by and returning - not in this price range, anyway.

Sorry, I just had to get the rant out of my system! :hairpull:


----------



## dwminer (Dec 3, 2012)

Albert56 said:


> More sizzle, no steak! I was really excited when I first heard about this flashlight, but all you ever see are promos and *old* introductory videos - and now they're talking about the new turbo version! The MX25's have been on the market for around two months now and I've yet to find a single independent review or even a useful set of comparison beamshots *anywhere*, only a couple of subjective comments by users. Either sales have been abysmal or no one finds it impressive enough to review. Does this flashlight even exist in real life, or is it just an elaborate hoax  I've tried contacting Eagletac, but the only way to do that seems to be via a generic contact web page, no phone numbers, etc, and I haven't had a response yet.
> 
> Manufacturers commonly overstate specs. I can't speak for anyone else, but I'm personally not wasting my time and $$$ on shipping only to receive a flashlight I end up being underwhelmed by and returning - not in this price range, anyway.
> 
> Sorry, I just had to get the rant out of my system! :hairpull:




That's why I moved on when I found a good buy on the TM 15. I like EagleTac (have 5), but they just seem to have fallen off the face of the Earth. I wish EagleTac the best of luck.
Dave


----------



## Girryn (Jan 6, 2013)

Does anyone have any experience with the turbo head on the MX25L2?


----------



## thijsco19 (Jan 13, 2013)

Girryn said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the turbo head on the MX25L2?


The SST version:


SBT version


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi guys, my review of the GX25L2 and SX25L2 is now up: 

Eagletac GX25L2 (2x18650) & SX25L2 (2x26650) XM-L2 U2 Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS+ 

The MX25L2 review should be up within a day or two. :wave:


----------



## thijsco19 (Mar 8, 2013)

Very nice review selfbuilt!


----------

